# Thorn In My Pride - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Dale this was great! 


I don't mean to be ungrateful but you do spectacular covers of the Doobie Brothers songs. Any chance of doing anything?

PS China Grove!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for checking this one out! Doing tutorial vids for the DBs?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for putting this excellent tutorial up. Have not heard this song for awhile but happened to have my resonator beside me tuned to Open G. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks...really appreciate you checking it out - resonator sounds like a very cool thing to have!


----------

